# re:  Weapons



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"sgt. RASKUL" <raskul89@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 03:06:26 GMT*
i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to improve 
its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think canada 
needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or A2, 
even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent be 
surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal is 
kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck, last 
time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit from 
the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes for us 
is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find them 
we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or rangersnot 
the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably 
not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but if 
we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a 
country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China probably 
has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our troops 
more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we 
kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we fought we 
wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US. WE 
do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win, everytime 
we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little 
exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade us, 
they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
1.we dont have enough troops
2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better artillery
4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"I Michael Gough" <s22617@rmc.ca>* on *Fri, 03 Mar 2000 09:52:05 -0500*
Who wants Michigan and Ohio anyways?  We could have taken them, but we just
didn‘t want to, it was a smart move if you ask me.  What we really should have
done is gone after Florida or South Carolina, that would have been nice.  I
think if we tried now though, we‘d probably be in a little worse position, so
we‘ve got to be happy with what we have.
In any case, it‘s all history now.  Most Americans don‘t know anything more
about the war of 1812 then we tell them, so we just tell them that White House
story and laugh at the look on their faces.
Cheers,
Mike
John Gilmour wrote:
> Still I think it was a draw !
> We could have had Michigan  Ohio etc.  we ended up with a little part of
> Maine I think !
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: I Michael Gough 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 8:59 PM
> Subject: Re: weapons
>
> >A draw?  ****  we burnt their Capitol to the ground!
> >Don‘t you know why the White House is called the White House?
> >It‘s because after we burnt it, they painted it white to cover up the black
> soot
> >stains.
> >
> >Mike Gough
> >
> >John Gilmour wrote:
> >
> >> I thought it was a draw overall ?
> >>
> >> -----Original Message-----
> >> From: dave newcombe 
> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> >> Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
> >> Subject: Re: weapons
> >>
> >> >I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of 1812, Battles
> at
> >> >Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a recommendation
> for
> >> a
> >> >green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you one.
> >> >----- Original Message -----
> >> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> >> >To: 
> >> >Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
> >> >Subject: Re: weapons
> >> >
> >> >
> >> >> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take citizens
> from
> >> >> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join them !
> >> >>
> >> >>
> >> >> -----Original Message-----
> >> >> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> >> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> >> >> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
> >> >> Subject: weapons
> >> >>
> >> >>
> >> >> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to
> >> improve
> >> >> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think
> >> >canada
> >> >> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1
> or
> >> >> A2,
> >> >> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei
> woudent
> >> >be
> >> >> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning
> .50cal
> >> >is
> >> >> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck,
> >> >last
> >> >> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a
> hit
> >> >> from
> >> >> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes
> >> for
> >> >> us
> >> >> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find
> >> >them
> >> >> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
> >> >rangersnot
> >> >> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army.
> probably
> >> >> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true,
> but
> >> >if
> >> >> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in
> a
> >> >> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
> >> >> probably
> >> >> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our
> >> >troops
> >> >> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that
> we
> >> >> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we
> >> fought
> >> >> we
> >> >> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the
> US.
> >> >WE
> >> >> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
> >> >everytime
> >> >> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> >> >> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade
> >> us,
> >> >> >they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> >> >> >
> >> >> >1.we dont have enough troops
> >> >> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> >> >> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
> >> >artillery
> >> >> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> >> >> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> >> >> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> >> >> >______________________________________________________
> >> >> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >> >> >
> >> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> >> >message body.
> >> >> >
> >> >>
> >> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> >> message body.
> >> >
> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> >message body.
> >>
> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Fri, 03 Mar 2000 09:16:08 -0600*
two funnies courtesy of the the War of 1812.The first one was from a speech by
Brian Mulroney at the Press Club In Washington D.C. "It hasn‘t always been a bed
of roses, however.There was the War of 1812 in which your forces seized and later
burned York now better known as Toronto.
In return we seized Detriot..... thought about it for a couple of days ...........
and gave it back!
The other is the look on the faces of American tourists when told why Old Fort
Henry was built .
I Michael Gough wrote:
> Who wants Michigan and Ohio anyways?  We could have taken them, but we just
> didn‘t want to, it was a smart move if you ask me.  What we really should have
> done is gone after Florida or South Carolina, that would have been nice.  I
> think if we tried now though, we‘d probably be in a little worse position, so
> we‘ve got to be happy with what we have.
>
> In any case, it‘s all history now.  Most Americans don‘t know anything more
> about the war of 1812 then we tell them, so we just tell them that White House
> story and laugh at the look on their faces.
>
> Cheers,
> Mike
>
> John Gilmour wrote:
>
> > Still I think it was a draw !
> > We could have had Michigan  Ohio etc.  we ended up with a little part of
> > Maine I think !
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: I Michael Gough 
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 8:59 PM
> > Subject: Re: weapons
> >
> > >A draw?  ****  we burnt their Capitol to the ground!
> > >Don‘t you know why the White House is called the White House?
> > >It‘s because after we burnt it, they painted it white to cover up the black
> > soot
> > >stains.
> > >
> > >Mike Gough
> > >
> > >John Gilmour wrote:
> > >
> > >> I thought it was a draw overall ?
> > >>
> > >> -----Original Message-----
> > >> From: dave newcombe 
> > >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > >> Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
> > >> Subject: Re: weapons
> > >>
> > >> >I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of 1812, Battles
> > at
> > >> >Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a recommendation
> > for
> > >> a
> > >> >green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you one.
> > >> >----- Original Message -----
> > >> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> > >> >To: 
> > >> >Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
> > >> >Subject: Re: weapons
> > >> >
> > >> >
> > >> >> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take citizens
> > from
> > >> >> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join them !
> > >> >>
> > >> >>
> > >> >> -----Original Message-----
> > >> >> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> > >> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > >> >> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
> > >> >> Subject: weapons
> > >> >>
> > >> >>
> > >> >> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to
> > >> improve
> > >> >> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think
> > >> >canada
> > >> >> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1
> > or
> > >> >> A2,
> > >> >> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei
> > woudent
> > >> >be
> > >> >> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning
> > .50cal
> > >> >is
> > >> >> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck,
> > >> >last
> > >> >> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a
> > hit
> > >> >> from
> > >> >> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes
> > >> for
> > >> >> us
> > >> >> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find
> > >> >them
> > >> >> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
> > >> >rangersnot
> > >> >> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army.
> > probably
> > >> >> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true,
> > but
> > >> >if
> > >> >> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in
> > a
> > >> >> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
> > >> >> probably
> > >> >> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our
> > >> >troops
> > >> >> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that
> > we
> > >> >> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we
> > >> fought
> > >> >> we
> > >> >> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the
> > US.
> > >> >WE
> > >> >> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
> > >> >everytime
> > >> >> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> > >> >> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade
> > >> us,
> > >> >> >they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> > >> >> >
> > >> >> >1.we dont have enough troops
> > >> >> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > >> >> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
> > >> >artillery
> > >> >> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > >> >> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > >> >> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> > >> >> >______________________________________________________
> > >> >> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >> >> >
> > >> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> >> >message body.
> > >> >> >
> > >> >>
> > >> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > >> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> >> message body.
> > >> >
> > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> >message body.
> > >>
> > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Tom Downs <tdowns@connix.com>* on *Fri, 03 Mar 2000 11:01:06 -0500*
Mike,
     Nowadays, don‘t waste your breath.  You‘re liable to be invited
to repeat the performance.
Take care
Tom Downs
Collinsville, Ct. U.S.A.
I Michael Gough wrote:
> In any case, it‘s all history now.  Most Americans don‘t know anything more
> about the war of 1812 then we tell them, so we just tell them that White House
> story and laugh at the look on their faces.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Tara and Victor Morris" <tvmorris@planet.eon.net>* on *Fri, 3 Mar 2000 10:25:37 -0700*
ok I‘ll bite, why was the fort built?
----- Original Message -----
From: Gordan Dundas 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 03, 2000 8:16 AM
Subject: Re: weapons
> two funnies courtesy of the the War of 1812.The first one was from a
speech by
> Brian Mulroney at the Press Club In Washington D.C. "It hasn‘t always been
a bed
> of roses, however.There was the War of 1812 in which your forces seized
and later
> burned York now better known as Toronto.
> In return we seized Detriot..... thought about it for a couple of days
...........
> and gave it back!
> The other is the look on the faces of American tourists when told why Old
Fort
> Henry was built .
> I Michael Gough wrote:
>
> > Who wants Michigan and Ohio anyways?  We could have taken them, but we
just
> > didn‘t want to, it was a smart move if you ask me.  What we really
should have
> > done is gone after Florida or South Carolina, that would have been nice.
I
> > think if we tried now though, we‘d probably be in a little worse
position, so
> > we‘ve got to be happy with what we have.
> >
> > In any case, it‘s all history now.  Most Americans don‘t know anything
more
> > about the war of 1812 then we tell them, so we just tell them that White
House
> > story and laugh at the look on their faces.
> >
> > Cheers,
> > Mike
> >
> > John Gilmour wrote:
> >
> > > Still I think it was a draw !
> > > We could have had Michigan  Ohio etc.  we ended up with a little
part of
> > > Maine I think !
> > >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: I Michael Gough 
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 8:59 PM
> > > Subject: Re: weapons
> > >
> > > >A draw?  ****  we burnt their Capitol to the ground!
> > > >Don‘t you know why the White House is called the White House?
> > > >It‘s because after we burnt it, they painted it white to cover up the
black
> > > soot
> > > >stains.
> > > >
> > > >Mike Gough
> > > >
> > > >John Gilmour wrote:
> > > >
> > > >> I thought it was a draw overall ?
> > > >>
> > > >> -----Original Message-----
> > > >> From: dave newcombe 
> > > >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > >> Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
> > > >> Subject: Re: weapons
> > > >>
> > > >> >I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of 1812,
Battles
> > > at
> > > >> >Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a
recommendation
> > > for
> > > >> a
> > > >> >green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you one.
> > > >> >----- Original Message -----
> > > >> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> > > >> >To: 
> > > >> >Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
> > > >> >Subject: Re: weapons
> > > >> >
> > > >> >
> > > >> >> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take
citizens
> > > from
> > > >> >> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join them !
> > > >> >>
> > > >> >>
> > > >> >> -----Original Message-----
> > > >> >> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> > > >> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > >> >> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
> > > >> >> Subject: weapons
> > > >> >>
> > > >> >>
> > > >> >> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army
to
> > > >> improve
> > > >> >> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i
think
> > > >> >canada
> > > >> >> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye
M16A1
> > > or
> > > >> >> A2,
> > > >> >> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford
thosei
> > > woudent
> > > >> >be
> > > >> >> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the
browning
> > > .50cal
> > > >> >is
> > > >> >> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks
suck,
> > > >> >last
> > > >> >> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can
take a
> > > hit
> > > >> >> from
> > > >> >> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing
that goes
> > > >> for
> > > >> >> us
> > > >> >> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when
we find
> > > >> >them
> > > >> >> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
> > > >> >rangersnot
> > > >> >> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army.
> > > probably
> > > >> >> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably
true,
> > > but
> > > >> >if
> > > >> >> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to
live in
> > > a
> > > >> >> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit
soldiers.China
> > > >> >> probably
> > > >> >> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to
get our
> > > >> >troops
> > > >> >> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people
hear that
> > > we
> > > >> >> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war
we
> > > >> fought
> > > >> >> we
> > > >> >> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat
the
> > > US.
> > > >> >WE
> > > >> >> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably
win,
> > > >> >everytime
> > > >> >> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are
little
> > > >> >> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to
invade
> > > >> us,
> > > >> >> >they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> > > >> >> >
> > > >> >> >1.we dont have enough troops
> > > >> >> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > > >> >> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by
better
> > > >> >artillery
> > > >> >> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > > >> >> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > > >> >> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> > > >> >> >______________________________________________________
> > > >> >> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >> >> >
> > > >> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> >> >message body.
> > > >> >> >
> > > >> >>
> > > >> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> >> message body.
> > > >> >
> > > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> >message body.
> > > >>
> > > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> message body.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 3 Mar 2000 10:43:26 -0700 *
you know it‘s funny -- the Yanks can‘t get over the fact that despite being
outnumbered 10 - 1 we were able to chalk up the big win in 1812-14.  I guess
I‘d be pissed too - I mean a little country like Canada sticking it to them
like that - then being gracious enough to hand back all the territory we
gained and being so polite about it all the past 180 years - that‘s gotta
hurt....
but let‘s let bygones be bygones - it‘s the Candian way.....
-
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"I Michael Gough" <s22617@rmc.ca>* on *Fri, 03 Mar 2000 14:13:53 -0500*
Tom,
Don‘t tempt us....
But I really think we make better allies then enemys.  Times have changed, but
history is history.
No hard feelings I hope?
Mike
Tom Downs wrote:
>         Mike,
>      Nowadays, don‘t waste your breath.  You‘re liable to be invited
> to repeat the performance.
>         Take care
>         Tom Downs
>         Collinsville, Ct. U.S.A.
> I Michael Gough wrote:
>
> > In any case, it‘s all history now.  Most Americans don‘t know anything more
> > about the war of 1812 then we tell them, so we just tell them that White House
> > story and laugh at the look on their faces.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 3 Mar 2000 12:33:50 -0700 *
I thought that was why you Yanks built Ft. Drum....
> Tom Downs wrote:
> 
> >         Mike,
> >      Nowadays, don‘t waste your breath.  You‘re liable to be invited
> > to repeat the performance.
> >         Take care
> >         Tom Downs
> >         Collinsville, Ct. U.S.A.
> > I Michael Gough wrote:
> >
> > > In any case, it‘s all history now.  Most Americans don‘t know anything
> more
> > > about the war of 1812 then we tell them, so we just tell them that
> White House
> > > story and laugh at the look on their faces.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Fri, 3 Mar 2000 15:24:26 -0800*
I thought we did get Southern Florida, at least in the Lauderdale area.
----- Original Message -----
From: "I Michael Gough" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 03, 2000 6:52 AM
Subject: Re: weapons
> Who wants Michigan and Ohio anyways?  We could have taken them, but we
just
> didn‘t want to, it was a smart move if you ask me.  What we really should
have
> done is gone after Florida or South Carolina, that would have been nice.
I
> think if we tried now though, we‘d probably be in a little worse position,
so
> we‘ve got to be happy with what we have.
>
> In any case, it‘s all history now.  Most Americans don‘t know anything
more
> about the war of 1812 then we tell them, so we just tell them that White
House
> story and laugh at the look on their faces.
>
> Cheers,
> Mike
>
> John Gilmour wrote:
>
> > Still I think it was a draw !
> > We could have had Michigan  Ohio etc.  we ended up with a little part
of
> > Maine I think !
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: I Michael Gough 
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 8:59 PM
> > Subject: Re: weapons
> >
> > >A draw?  ****  we burnt their Capitol to the ground!
> > >Don‘t you know why the White House is called the White House?
> > >It‘s because after we burnt it, they painted it white to cover up the
black
> > soot
> > >stains.
> > >
> > >Mike Gough
> > >
> > >John Gilmour wrote:
> > >
> > >> I thought it was a draw overall ?
> > >>
> > >> -----Original Message-----
> > >> From: dave newcombe 
> > >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > >> Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
> > >> Subject: Re: weapons
> > >>
> > >> >I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of 1812,
Battles
> > at
> > >> >Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a
recommendation
> > for
> > >> a
> > >> >green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you one.
> > >> >----- Original Message -----
> > >> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> > >> >To: 
> > >> >Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
> > >> >Subject: Re: weapons
> > >> >
> > >> >
> > >> >> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take
citizens
> > from
> > >> >> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join them !
> > >> >>
> > >> >>
> > >> >> -----Original Message-----
> > >> >> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> > >> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > >> >> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
> > >> >> Subject: weapons
> > >> >>
> > >> >>
> > >> >> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to
> > >> improve
> > >> >> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i
think
> > >> >canada
> > >> >> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye
M16A1
> > or
> > >> >> A2,
> > >> >> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei
> > woudent
> > >> >be
> > >> >> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning
> > .50cal
> > >> >is
> > >> >> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks
suck,
> > >> >last
> > >> >> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take
a
> > hit
> > >> >> from
> > >> >> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that
goes
> > >> for
> > >> >> us
> > >> >> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we
find
> > >> >them
> > >> >> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
> > >> >rangersnot
> > >> >> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army.
> > probably
> > >> >> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably
true,
> > but
> > >> >if
> > >> >> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live
in
> > a
> > >> >> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit
soldiers.China
> > >> >> probably
> > >> >> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get
our
> > >> >troops
> > >> >> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear
that
> > we
> > >> >> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war
we
> > >> fought
> > >> >> we
> > >> >> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat
the
> > US.
> > >> >WE
> > >> >> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
> > >> >everytime
> > >> >> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are
little
> > >> >> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to
invade
> > >> us,
> > >> >> >they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> > >> >> >
> > >> >> >1.we dont have enough troops
> > >> >> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > >> >> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
> > >> >artillery
> > >> >> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > >> >> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > >> >> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> > >> >> >______________________________________________________
> > >> >> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >> >> >
> > >> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> >> >message body.
> > >> >> >
> > >> >>
> > >> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > >> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> >> message body.
> > >> >
> > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> >message body.
> > >>
> > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"I Michael Gough" <s22617@rmc.ca>* on *Sat, 04 Mar 2000 08:39:15 -0500*
I wouldn‘t know dave... but if we had it, why didn‘t we keep it?  I‘d sure like
to be able to go to Florida without having to worry about getting shot.
dave newcombe wrote:
> I thought we did get Southern Florida, at least in the Lauderdale area.
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "I Michael Gough" 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, March 03, 2000 6:52 AM
> Subject: Re: weapons
>
> > Who wants Michigan and Ohio anyways?  We could have taken them, but we
> just
> > didn‘t want to, it was a smart move if you ask me.  What we really should
> have
> > done is gone after Florida or South Carolina, that would have been nice.
> I
> > think if we tried now though, we‘d probably be in a little worse position,
> so
> > we‘ve got to be happy with what we have.
> >
> > In any case, it‘s all history now.  Most Americans don‘t know anything
> more
> > about the war of 1812 then we tell them, so we just tell them that White
> House
> > story and laugh at the look on their faces.
> >
> > Cheers,
> > Mike
> >
> > John Gilmour wrote:
> >
> > > Still I think it was a draw !
> > > We could have had Michigan  Ohio etc.  we ended up with a little part
> of
> > > Maine I think !
> > >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: I Michael Gough 
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 8:59 PM
> > > Subject: Re: weapons
> > >
> > > >A draw?  ****  we burnt their Capitol to the ground!
> > > >Don‘t you know why the White House is called the White House?
> > > >It‘s because after we burnt it, they painted it white to cover up the
> black
> > > soot
> > > >stains.
> > > >
> > > >Mike Gough
> > > >
> > > >John Gilmour wrote:
> > > >
> > > >> I thought it was a draw overall ?
> > > >>
> > > >> -----Original Message-----
> > > >> From: dave newcombe 
> > > >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > >> Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
> > > >> Subject: Re: weapons
> > > >>
> > > >> >I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of 1812,
> Battles
> > > at
> > > >> >Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a
> recommendation
> > > for
> > > >> a
> > > >> >green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you one.
> > > >> >----- Original Message -----
> > > >> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> > > >> >To: 
> > > >> >Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
> > > >> >Subject: Re: weapons
> > > >> >
> > > >> >
> > > >> >> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take
> citizens
> > > from
> > > >> >> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join them !
> > > >> >>
> > > >> >>
> > > >> >> -----Original Message-----
> > > >> >> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> > > >> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > >> >> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
> > > >> >> Subject: weapons
> > > >> >>
> > > >> >>
> > > >> >> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to
> > > >> improve
> > > >> >> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i
> think
> > > >> >canada
> > > >> >> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye
> M16A1
> > > or
> > > >> >> A2,
> > > >> >> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei
> > > woudent
> > > >> >be
> > > >> >> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning
> > > .50cal
> > > >> >is
> > > >> >> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks
> suck,
> > > >> >last
> > > >> >> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take
> a
> > > hit
> > > >> >> from
> > > >> >> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that
> goes
> > > >> for
> > > >> >> us
> > > >> >> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we
> find
> > > >> >them
> > > >> >> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
> > > >> >rangersnot
> > > >> >> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army.
> > > probably
> > > >> >> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably
> true,
> > > but
> > > >> >if
> > > >> >> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live
> in
> > > a
> > > >> >> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit
> soldiers.China
> > > >> >> probably
> > > >> >> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get
> our
> > > >> >troops
> > > >> >> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear
> that
> > > we
> > > >> >> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war
> we
> > > >> fought
> > > >> >> we
> > > >> >> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat
> the
> > > US.
> > > >> >WE
> > > >> >> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
> > > >> >everytime
> > > >> >> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are
> little
> > > >> >> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to
> invade
> > > >> us,
> > > >> >> >they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> > > >> >> >
> > > >> >> >1.we dont have enough troops
> > > >> >> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > > >> >> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
> > > >> >artillery
> > > >> >> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > > >> >> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > > >> >> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> > > >> >> >______________________________________________________
> > > >> >> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >> >> >
> > > >> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> >> >message body.
> > > >> >> >
> > > >> >>
> > > >> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> >> message body.
> > > >> >
> > > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> >message body.
> > > >>
> > > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> message body.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Sat, 04 Mar 2000 16:32:02 -0600*
Well if you‘d paid those speeding tickets ,this would‘nt happen......
I Michael Gough wrote:
> I wouldn‘t know dave... but if we had it, why didn‘t we keep it?  I‘d sure like
> to be able to go to Florida without having to worry about getting shot.
>
> dave newcombe wrote:
>
> > I thought we did get Southern Florida, at least in the Lauderdale area.
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "I Michael Gough" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Friday, March 03, 2000 6:52 AM
> > Subject: Re: weapons
> >
> > > Who wants Michigan and Ohio anyways?  We could have taken them, but we
> > just
> > > didn‘t want to, it was a smart move if you ask me.  What we really should
> > have
> > > done is gone after Florida or South Carolina, that would have been nice.
> > I
> > > think if we tried now though, we‘d probably be in a little worse position,
> > so
> > > we‘ve got to be happy with what we have.
> > >
> > > In any case, it‘s all history now.  Most Americans don‘t know anything
> > more
> > > about the war of 1812 then we tell them, so we just tell them that White
> > House
> > > story and laugh at the look on their faces.
> > >
> > > Cheers,
> > > Mike
> > >
> > > John Gilmour wrote:
> > >
> > > > Still I think it was a draw !
> > > > We could have had Michigan  Ohio etc.  we ended up with a little part
> > of
> > > > Maine I think !
> > > >
> > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > From: I Michael Gough 
> > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 8:59 PM
> > > > Subject: Re: weapons
> > > >
> > > > >A draw?  ****  we burnt their Capitol to the ground!
> > > > >Don‘t you know why the White House is called the White House?
> > > > >It‘s because after we burnt it, they painted it white to cover up the
> > black
> > > > soot
> > > > >stains.
> > > > >
> > > > >Mike Gough
> > > > >
> > > > >John Gilmour wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > >> I thought it was a draw overall ?
> > > > >>
> > > > >> -----Original Message-----
> > > > >> From: dave newcombe 
> > > > >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > >> Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
> > > > >> Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > >>
> > > > >> >I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of 1812,
> > Battles
> > > > at
> > > > >> >Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a
> > recommendation
> > > > for
> > > > >> a
> > > > >> >green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you one.
> > > > >> >----- Original Message -----
> > > > >> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> > > > >> >To: 
> > > > >> >Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
> > > > >> >Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > >> >
> > > > >> >
> > > > >> >> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take
> > citizens
> > > > from
> > > > >> >> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join them !
> > > > >> >>
> > > > >> >>
> > > > >> >> -----Original Message-----
> > > > >> >> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> > > > >> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > >> >> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
> > > > >> >> Subject: weapons
> > > > >> >>
> > > > >> >>
> > > > >> >> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to
> > > > >> improve
> > > > >> >> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i
> > think
> > > > >> >canada
> > > > >> >> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye
> > M16A1
> > > > or
> > > > >> >> A2,
> > > > >> >> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei
> > > > woudent
> > > > >> >be
> > > > >> >> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning
> > > > .50cal
> > > > >> >is
> > > > >> >> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks
> > suck,
> > > > >> >last
> > > > >> >> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take
> > a
> > > > hit
> > > > >> >> from
> > > > >> >> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that
> > goes
> > > > >> for
> > > > >> >> us
> > > > >> >> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we
> > find
> > > > >> >them
> > > > >> >> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
> > > > >> >rangersnot
> > > > >> >> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army.
> > > > probably
> > > > >> >> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably
> > true,
> > > > but
> > > > >> >if
> > > > >> >> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live
> > in
> > > > a
> > > > >> >> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit
> > soldiers.China
> > > > >> >> probably
> > > > >> >> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get
> > our
> > > > >> >troops
> > > > >> >> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear
> > that
> > > > we
> > > > >> >> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war
> > we
> > > > >> fought
> > > > >> >> we
> > > > >> >> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat
> > the
> > > > US.
> > > > >> >WE
> > > > >> >> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
> > > > >> >everytime
> > > > >> >> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are
> > little
> > > > >> >> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to
> > invade
> > > > >> us,
> > > > >> >> >they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> > > > >> >> >
> > > > >> >> >1.we dont have enough troops
> > > > >> >> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > > > >> >> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
> > > > >> >artillery
> > > > >> >> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > > > >> >> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > > > >> >> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> > > > >> >> >______________________________________________________
> > > > >> >> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > >> >> >
> > > > >> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >> >> >message body.
> > > > >> >> >
> > > > >> >>
> > > > >> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >> >> message body.
> > > > >> >
> > > > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >> >message body.
> > > > >>
> > > > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >> message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 03:35:06 *
Anyone know when we are adopting the M203 grenade launcher? As regular use?
Pete
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: the truth
>Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 03:24:02
>
>Ask me some questions about the US units i was in. I decided ive had enough
>of playing around, so i told you the truth.
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:58:57 -0700*
If nothings changed, since I got out... probably as soon as the Americans
are done with theirs, we can have them.
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
    Instruction in youth is like engraving in stone.
    -- Columbian Proverb
----- Original Message -----
From: "Peter deVries" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 3:35 AM
Subject: Weapons
> Anyone know when we are adopting the M203 grenade launcher? As regular
use?
> Pete
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 21:44:54 *
Please dont let this get into a debate, but i heard that the CF already 
purchased a number of the launchers for their use.
>From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Weapons
>Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:58:57 -0700
>
>If nothings changed, since I got out... probably as soon as the Americans
>are done with theirs, we can have them.
>@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
>
>     Instruction in youth is like engraving in stone.
>
>
>     -- Columbian Proverb
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>To: 
>Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 3:35 AM
>Subject: Weapons
>
>
> > Anyone know when we are adopting the M203 grenade launcher? As regular
>use?
> > Pete
> >
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 08:59:22 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
That is correct.  Troops from my Unit conducted trials on them in Connaught
Ottawa last year.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 04:45
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Weapons
Please dont let this get into a debate, but i heard that the CF already 
purchased a number of the launchers for their use.
>From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Weapons
>Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:58:57 -0700
>
>If nothings changed, since I got out... probably as soon as the Americans
>are done with theirs, we can have them.
>@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
>
>     Instruction in youth is like engraving in stone.
>
>
>     -- Columbian Proverb
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>To: 
>Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 3:35 AM
>Subject: Weapons
>
>
> > Anyone know when we are adopting the M203 grenade launcher? As regular
>use?
> > Pete
> >
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
RE: Weapons
That is correct. Troops from my Unit conducted 
trials on them in Connaught Ottawa last year.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 04:45
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Weapons
Please dont let this get into a debate, but i heard 
that the CF already 
purchased a number of the launchers for their 
use.
gtFrom: quotThe MacFarlanes‘quot 
ltdesrtrat@amug.orggt
gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gtTo: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
gtSubject: Re: Weapons
gtDate: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:58:57 -0700
gt
gtIf nothings changed, since I got out... probably 
as soon as the Americans
gtare done with theirs, we can have them.
gt@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
gt
gt Instruction in youth is 
like engraving in stone.
gt
gt
gt -- Columbian 
Proverb
gt
gt----- Original Message -----
gtFrom: quotPeter deVriesquot 
ltrsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.comgt
gtTo: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
gtSent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 3:35 
AM
gtSubject: Weapons
gt
gt
gt gt Anyone know when we are adopting the M203 
grenade launcher? As regular
gtuse?
gt gt Pete
gt gt
gt
gt
gt--------------------------------------------------------
gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, 
send a message
gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you 
wish to
gtremove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
gtmessage body.
_______________________________________________________________
__________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 16:20:45 *
Right on, thanks for the info,
Pete
>From: "Todd Harris" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: Weapons
>Date: Thu, 22 Feb 2001 08:59:22 -0500
>
>That is correct.  Troops from my Unit conducted trials on them in Connaught
>Ottawa last year.
>
>Todd Harris
>
>
>
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: burgess marskell [mailto:db_marskell@hotmail.com]
>Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 04:45
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Weapons
>
>
>Please dont let this get into a debate, but i heard that the CF already
>purchased a number of the launchers for their use.
>
>
> >From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: Weapons
> >Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 20:58:57 -0700
> >
> >If nothings changed, since I got out... probably as soon as the Americans
> >are done with theirs, we can have them.
> >@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
> >
> >     Instruction in youth is like engraving in stone.
> >
> >
> >     -- Columbian Proverb
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: "Peter deVries" 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 3:35 AM
> >Subject: Weapons
> >
> >
> > > Anyone know when we are adopting the M203 grenade launcher? As regular
> >use?
> > > Pete
> > >
> >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

